# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Jak wyleczyć kandydozę wywołaną Candida albicans

## Marudna

Witam, od 8 miesięcy walczę z kandydozą wywołaną najpopularniejszymi Candida albicans. Używałam wielu leków (w razie potrzeby później wymienię jakich), ale infekcja znika na tydzień i wraca. Uparte cholerstwo... w skrócie: posiew wykonany - grzybki tylko te, co w temacie, antybiogram - wrażliwe na wszystko, obecnie doustnie Trioxal (od ponad miesiąca, w między czasie oczywiście dopochwowe globulki były; wcześniej fluomycon). O higienę dbam, zaprzestałam depilacji, piję aloes, wykluczyłam z diety drób, ograniczyłam cukier. Problem konsultowałam z dwoma ginekologami i... efekt jaki jest, taki jest. Uczepiły się mnie i jakbym ich nie przepędzała wracają. Miał ktoś może podobny problem? Jak sobie z tym poradzić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałam podobnie tylko u mnie problem trwał przez 3 lata i później leczyłam już infekcje mieszane, grzybiczo-bakteryjne. Byłam załamana, w końcu przeanalizowałam sytuacje i oprócz leczenia zaczęłam stosować probiotyki doustne codziennie oraz dopochwowe np. lactovaginal przez 7 dni raz w miesiącu zaraz po okresie i tak przez rok. U mnie pomogło, później zaszłam w ciąże i już nie miałam żadnych problemów.

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Jeżeli masz kandydozę to "zaniedbana jesteś"
Candida to nie tylko pochwa czy przewód pokarmowy.
Ona jest wszędzie w organizmie. Odstaw leki, bo na dłuższą metę to grzybom pasuje bo rozwalasz wątrobę.
Wprowadź totalną dietę bez artykułów odzwierzęcych oraz mąki (chleb, pierogi, pizza...makaron) i cukru (winogrona itp  to też cukier). I żadne tam OGRANICZYŁAM. Ograniczać to mogą zdrowi ludzie.  :Smile: 
A u moich pacjentów dodatkowo stosuje biorezonans dla poważnego skrócenia tej zabawy
A aloes jak najbardziej. 10ml alocitu + 10ml soku z cytryny + 10ml oleju ( z oliwek dla osób słabych a z pestek winogron dla osób silnych). To max dawka dzienna te 30ml mikstury. Oczyszczanie jest dosyć dynamiczne i wątroba może się nie wyrabiać na zakrętach - możesz mieć wysypkę wtedy. Na początek spróbuj od 10ml mieszanki / dzień (czyli 2,5+2,5+2,5)
Przygotować wieczorem a pić rano. 1h przed i po nie jeść
W razie pytań kontakt przez nick bo nie wracam do postów.
Pozdrawia Terapeuta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałam nawracającą grzybicę pochwy po zrobieniu wymazu okazało się że grzyb bytuje również w układzie pokarmowym i drogach moczowych. Wykluczyłam z diety cukier, pszenne pieczywo, nie piłam alkoholu ponieważ niekorzystnie wpływa on na błonę śluzową. Stosowałam doustne, dopochwowe i doodbytnicze leki przeciwgrzybiczne. Do tego duży jogurt dziennie i kapsułka provagu, który zakwasza pochwę, układ moczowy i jelita, wspomaga leczenie grzybicy i chroni przed nawrotem choroby. Dodam jeszcze że bieliznę prałam w wysokiej temperaturze i odprasowywałam żelazkiem.

----------


## Szamanka

Mam podobny problem i takze wciaz z nim walcze. Przerzucilam sie na scisla diete codziennie pije kefir lub maslanke lykam zestawy witamin napoje to przede wszystkim woda, rumianek i zielona herbata. W ogole nie uzywam cukru. Czytalam ze nieleczona grzybica moze prowadzic do nieplodnosci :Frown:  dlatego zalezy mi na wyleczeniu ustrojstwa szukam wszedzie w internecie wskazowek, moj ginekolog walczy z tym jak moze na szczescie on sie nie poddaje bo ja powoli zaczynam tracic wiare w to ze to da sie wyleczyc

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Do Szamanki
Jak chcesz leczyć grzybicę to odstaw kefir i bierz probiotyk. 
Natomiast rumianek owszem działa dezynfekcyjnie na układ pokarmowy.
Ale tak Cię zdezynfekuje , że grzybica Ci się dopiero rozpęta.
Grzybom rumianek tak bardzo nie przeszkadza natomiast florze (tej pozytywnej i negatywnej)  - tak.
Mam pacjent który 2 lata pił tylko mięte i rumianek i będąc zdrowym wpadł w grzybicę likwidując pozytywną florę . 
Więc ostrożnie z rumiankiem
Pozdrawia Terapeuta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W probiotyku np. provagu  szczepy bakterii mlekowych mają pochodzenie ludzkie i pochodzą od Polek, dlatego szybko i skutecznie kolonizują pochwę i utrzymują w niej kwaśne pH. Codziennie zażywaj probiotyk, a zobaczysz znaczną równicę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

leczyłam grzybicę u córki po długotrwałym przyjmowaniu antybiotyku i skupiłam się głównie na diecie przeciwgrzybiczej/dużo można znaleźć w sieci, szczególnie na blogach/, dostawała też Fluconazol i probiotyki. To pomogło u niej wyleczyć grzybicę. ja profilaktycznie też biorę probiotyki co jakiś czas=najchętniej invag.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie grzybica męczyła 2 lata, później dołączyła infekcja bakteryjna, byłam już załamana, w tym czasie zmieniłam 3 razy ginekologa. Każdy przepisywał podobne leki i zapewniał że przejdzie ale nie przechodziło. Dietę również trzymałam. Myślę że w leczeniu pomogły mi probiotyki które zażywałam dzień w dzień przez rok oraz aplikowałam dopochwowo lactovaginal. Pomogło na tyle mogłam spokojnie zajść w ciąże, w której nie miałam żadnej infekcji.

----------


## Szamanka

Grzybica od dwóch miesięcy nie powraca :Smile: ! Ale chciałabym jeszcze zapytać o jedną "niedogodność": co prawda grzyby odeszły, ale wciąż leci ze mnie taki gęsty biały (kremowy) śluz - nieważne od dnia cyklu. Czy to wskazuje na dalsze choróbsko czy po prostu teraz już tak będzie? Oczywiście kiedyś śluz bywał białawy,  ale większość czasu przeźroczysty. I podkreślam, że to nie wygląda jak "serek" przy grzybicy tylko zwyczajny śluz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie taki śluz pojawił się jak zażywałam przez trzy miesiące provag, probiotyk kolonizował pochwę bakteriami mlekowymi, ginekolog powiedział mi że właśnie dlatego śluz jest mleczny i nie mam się czym martwić. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam nieszczelność jelit oraz candidę pokazał to biorezonans ale nic mi nie pomaga ani dieta ani olejek z grepfruta gdyż czuje że nasila przelewanie w brzuchu, ciągły ból brzucha, silne wzdęcia i ucisk . a nawet ból serca Pomocy!

----------


## 100latradosci

Jeśli chodzi o kandydozę najlepiej zrobić badania. Odczuwałam strasznie łaknienie na słodycze i miałam zawroty głowy. Zrobiłam badania w Medistore i okazało się ,że to grzybica układu pokarmowego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A probowaliscie sobie pobudzic wydzielanie kwasu żołądkowego? Można poczytać o tym w internecie jak pobudzic wydzielanie kwasu żołądkowego naturalnymi sposobami bez żadnej chemii. Jeżeli ktoś ma niedokwasnosc żołądka, to wtedy te całe jedzenie źle się trawi i rozwijają się różne bakterie, grzyby i inne takie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moim zdaniem najlepiej skierować się do lekarza, który z pewnością bedzie wiedział jak skutecznie leczyć kandydozę. Nie ma co szukać ratunku na forach internetowych. Warto też poczytać sobie artykuły na stronie kobiecesprawy24.pl, na której można znaleźć wiele fachowych porad.

----------


## łukasz11111

ja walcze już 2 lata z candidą już 3 razy byłem blisko od wyleczenia ale zjadłem coś słodkiego, tort ... itd myslałem że już sie wyleczyłem. Ale patrząc jak to szybko potrafi nawrócić to z całą pewnością powiem że to kilka lat lekko. NIE Pytajcie sie lekarzy na forach oni nic nie wiedzą, nie chodcie do lekarzy, przepiszą wam antybiotyki i sterydy, po ich leczeniu z całą pewnością będzie dla was za póżno. Stosowasłem diety, warzywne , bez cukru, kupowałęm suplementy na candide, wszystko to na nic szybko sie pogarszało. w pazdzierniku tamtego roku byłem już pewien że w tymtępie rozwoju choroby zostało mi 3 miesiące. Zacząłem pić piwo bo i tak całe dnie kręciło mi sie w głowie że sie odbijałem jak mucha od ścian. 3 dni picia z żalu. Odziwo cofnęło mi sie przynajmniej o 3 miesiące. wróciła motywacja do życia, zacząłem ćwiczyć, ale okazało sie że to zbyt duży wysiłek. ale bez ćwiczen też było gorzej, poprawiało mi sie jak ćwiczyłem ok 2 razy dziennie . to były ćwiczenia typu pajacyki , szybki przysiad , pompka wyskok. Szybku wzbudiłem tym układ immunologiczny. Przestałem pracować po 12 godzin zmniejszyłem to do 8-9. w ciągu 3 miesięcy poprawiło mi się. zacząłem czwiczyć intensywnie, przybrałem spowrotem na wadze. 
Jezeli chodzi o dietę to omijac cukry, owoce sporadycznie, ewentualnie gorzkie, zioła gorzkie.
łyżeczkę błonnika z 2 tabletkami chlorofilu przed każdym jedzeniem. 
ocet jabłkowy poł łyżeczki do szklanki wody.
dużo wody jak się zaczyna kręcić w głowie .
jak kandida działa wspólnie z gronkowcem, piecze język to szczypta soli, pociućkać., albo 1/4 łyżeczki oleju kokosowego.
dużo ruchu, przeplecionego wypoczynkiem, systematyczne zdrowe posiłki , ograniczyć mięso, ewentualnie jeść ryby morskie.

----------

